# Motorbikes on Bridleway?



## pipper (27 March 2011)

Does anyone know the law on Motorbikes using a birdleway please?


----------



## riding_high (27 March 2011)

motorised vehicles are not allowed on bridleways, they can go on by-ways though.


----------



## lazybee (27 March 2011)

I don't know what the law is, but my own view is live and let live. Where I live we get lots of motorbikes and quads on the tracks usually on a Sundays. They are only out enjoying their leisure time the same as I am. I have never had an incident or near miss and find they all slow down or stop. Some even stop their engines. On some of the Endurance rides in Thetford forest we would have a motorbike trail riding club go out and mark the routes for us. Best to all get along. it's becoming harder and harder to find riding places for both groups.However I would have a problem with full blown motocross machines, same as I would with race horses being thrashed down the lanes.


----------



## SJcrazee (27 March 2011)

lazybee said:



			I don't know what the law is, but my own view is live and let live. Where I live we get lots of motorbikes and quads on the tracks usually on a Sundays. They are only out enjoying their leisure time the same as I am. I have never had an incident or near miss and find they all slow down or stop. Some even stop their engines. On some of the Endurance rides in Thetford forest we would have a motorbike trail riding club go out and mark the routes for us. Best to all get along. it's becoming harder and harder to find riding places for both groups.However I would have a problem with full blown motocross machines, same as I would with race horses being thrashed down the lanes.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, in fact i'd rather meet motorcyclists on the bridleway than dog walkers!! the motorbikers around my way are polite and courteous to horse riders - dog walkers are rude and arrogant, often telling us to get off the bridleways as we make it muddy....A motorcyclist once helped a rider from a local yard who fell as a result of her horse bolting after a dog attack, he found the horse, left his machine and walked back with the horse in the direction it had come from and found the rider - the dog owner - well, he buggered off.....says it all.


----------



## lilaclomax (27 March 2011)

Motorcyclists are allowed on byways but not bridleways or footpaths. We have both around us and sometimes they do ride along the bridleways and not everything is signposted, all are polite, most turn off their engines and almost all stop... if I spot them on the bridleways I just mention that it is not a byway and so far everyone has been apologetic and said that they were not aware.

But... when I was last at my current yard, 9 years ago we did have problems with teenagers chasing us on their motorbikes along the common and onto bridleways, thankfully with the age of the police helicopter and more police presence the trouble subsided and for the last few years I have not had an issue.

If you are having problems the council will make sure the signage is correct and if prompted will look at installing barriers to make it harder for motorcyclists to gain access, you just need to nag! HTH


----------



## pipper (27 March 2011)

I have absolutly no problem with motorbikes on our bridleways - have ridden them for years and always had polite riders turn their engines off ect ect. But one of our local landowners is moaning about them and a suspicious post has appeared today - it looks like in readiness for some sort of 'barrier' to stop them. I cant think what he has in mind, as if he erects something on the track they will just go round it onto the field! I know that he is not allowed to put up gates ect but am at a loss as to what he plans to do. I tried to speak to him this morning but he was on his way out and slightly shirty!


----------



## riding_high (27 March 2011)

i've only had a problem the once with motorbikes and that was simply because they were showing off to their mates and the group of girls that were there, the 'older' bikers are very considerate.

i think most will be polite to horse riders as they know they aren't allowed on the bridleways but don't have much option alot of the time so they try to be polite and considerate so that they don't get stopped.


----------



## MochaDun (27 March 2011)

I may be going against the grain here but I really appreciate the fact that there are bridleways and byways where motorised vehicles are not allowed. We have a restricted byway we ride on and the local council were allowed to restrict it to only pedestrians, cyclists and horseriders a few years.  And I for one was very grateful.  

Insured and taxed motorbikes can go anywhere on the roads unlike horse-riders who take their chances even on quieter roads these days so to have a place safe from motorised vehicles is a blessing.   In the summer, our byway is very overgrown so visibility round bends is very limited, the path itself in places is no more than 5 feet across and sadly we used to get a lot of kids on motocross/scramble bikes who ruined it for everyone by going too fast.  I had one terrifying experience out on my own a few years ago with one of these kids doing about 30mph past me as he came up a hill and round a bend and couldn't actually stop the bike at that point as he would have skidded and would have gone sliding on the floor towards me if he'd even tried to brake. I had a rearing, spinning horse that then tried to take off with me. We had a discussion after he came back the same way and I stopped him and he did apologise as I told him he would kill somebody.  Then a year or so ago I spoke to another lad who I met on the track and explained he could no longer ride there on his scramble bike - I got a load of swearing and when we reached the end of the track he revved his bike right behind my horse to try and scare him - I reported it to the police. 

So yes usually it sadly is the few that ruin it for the greater good but I'm not prepared to take the chance that I happen to come across a sensible motorbiker rather than someone who's going to be dangerous and difficult in a place where they're no longer allowed to be.  The road at the end of the byway has been made a quiet lane and restricted to 30mph and most cars and motorbikes still continue to speed along it so some people are always going to abuse restrictions.  There are plenty of other routes near us where motorbikes can go so I'm afraid on our track I'm happy that it is a more peaceful one today, and grateful to local rights of way people and BHS bridleways officer that have done their bit no doubt to make it so.


----------



## lazybee (27 March 2011)

I think self interest groups cause most of the problems, the more restrictions there are, the more it causes hotspots where everyone wants to be. It would be better to have less restrictions and have greater access for everyone to spread the load. Where I used to live we had a lovely riding circuit until 2/3rd of it was changed from bridleway to footpath. The I'm alright Jack attitude spoils it for all.


----------



## mon (27 March 2011)

A B.O.A.T near me no motorised vehicles allowed on it in winter but regularl see them and some are rude but do authorities do anthing? no what if the caused an accident as horse spooked? if you could identify them as tecnically breaking law and trashing ground conditions


----------



## claireannejames (9 May 2016)

lazybee said:



			I don't know what the law is, but my own view is live and let live. Where I live we get lots of motorbikes and quads on the tracks usually on a Sundays. They are only out enjoying their leisure time the same as I am. I have never had an incident or near miss and find they all slow down or stop. Some even stop their engines. On some of the Endurance rides in Thetford forest we would have a motorbike trail riding club go out and mark the routes for us. Best to all get along. it's becoming harder and harder to find riding places for both groups.However I would have a problem with full blown motocross machines, same as I would with race horses being thrashed down the lanes.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite shocked by this reply. A group of lads very nearly hit my horse yesterday going fast down a narrow bridleway, if they had hit her she would have been fatally injured. Thank god she's so good and didn't throw me. There are so few bridleway and horse riders are constantly being told we shouldn't even be on the road seems we are not safe in bridleway either. Never mind live and let live they could have killed us. Motor bikes are too fast and most horses are upset by the noise.


----------



## Pebble101 (9 May 2016)

Bridleways are where we can ride in peace without motorbikes which one of my lad hates with a passion - even if stationary.  Cars and lorries he is OK, motorbikes and tractors are something different.  We aren't allowed on footpaths so why should we accept motor vehicles on a bridleway?

We don't get a problem often around here but when we do they certainly aren't considerate and caused my friends normally good horse to bolt in fear.  Luckily I wasn't with her that day.


----------



## Cocorules (9 May 2016)

I was hit at low speed by a motorbike on a bridleway. My pony was ok but it was still a horrible experience.  I do not want to see them on bridlepaths partly because it is great to have somewhere to ride without motorised traffic and partly because they damage the surface of a lot of bridlepaths far more than even shod hooves do.  

It is also illegal to ride a motorbike on a bridlepath.


----------



## Pedantic (9 May 2016)

Roads everybloodywhere to ride motorbikes, but no, they want the bridleways as well, it's bad enough having to ride on roads with the noise breathing in the cancerous ***** vehicles give out to get to the ever declining bridleways, without having to deal with them where it should be fresh air and a quiet pleasant ride, it's bad enough dealing with cyclists dog walkers push chairs joggers fly tipping glass bottles cans etc etc, without adding noisy smelly cancer emitting motorbikes, so no, it's a bridleway FFS.


----------



## Merlod (9 May 2016)

lazybee said:



			I don't know what the law is, but my own view is live and let live. Where I live we get lots of motorbikes and quads on the tracks usually on a Sundays. They are only out enjoying their leisure time the same as I am. I have never had an incident or near miss and find they all slow down or stop. Some even stop their engines. On some of the Endurance rides in Thetford forest we would have a motorbike trail riding club go out and mark the routes for us. Best to all get along. it's becoming harder and harder to find riding places for both groups.However I would have a problem with full blown motocross machines, same as I would with race horses being thrashed down the lanes.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure law is that they are not allowed, but I agree with you. Live and let live  There are good and bad eggs and obviously being chased or harassed by motorbikes is unacceptable behaviour and to be hit by one is terrible (though I&#8217;m not sure how that happens as you can hear miles away) but mostly everyone wants to enjoy their hobby and is nice. I met a man on a motorbike yesterday on a bridlepath in the woods and when we all got close we moved over and he slowed right down, he did seem a bit sheepish (probably expecting us to yell at him) but I said hello and a big thank-you. Personally I think being a bit accommodating does go a long way in how we are treated as riders, I mean what&#8217;s the point of even slowing down if he knows someone on their high horse is going to shout and or lecture them regardless. Obviously I won't be actioning for motorbikes to be legally allowed on bridleways as it would just be too many, but for the odd "naughty" person I don't have a problem.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 May 2016)

As with horses on footpaths Its not illegal to be on a bridleway with a motor bike if you have the permission of the landowner .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2016)

Round here, some off road bikes sometimes illigally ride round these woods.  It states at all the entrances " NO MOTORBIKES".  A few riders have come accross them and one girl broke her arm when horse bolted.   We have to either catch them on head cam or make a note of time  place and rego  and report it to the local police.

 Bikes and Horses do not mix!


----------



## Merlod (9 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Round here, some off road bikes sometimes illigally ride round these woods.  It states at all the entrances " NO MOTORBIKES".  A few riders have come accross them and one girl broke her arm when horse bolted.   We have to either catch them on head cam or make a note of time  place and rego  and report it to the local police.

 Bikes and Horses do not mix!
		
Click to expand...

All my horses will mix, even some I have had to retrain. If a horse bolts from a motorbike I wouldn't class that horse as well trained enough to be out in public.


----------



## southerncomfort (9 May 2016)

Merlod said:



			All my horses will mix, even some I have had to retrain. If a horse bolts from a motorbike I wouldn't class that horse as well trained enough to be out in public.
		
Click to expand...

I think most horses would cope just fine being passed by motorbikes on a road.  However, round here the only 'biker's using the bridleways are kids on dirtbikes.  They are completely out of control and hurtle along at ridiculous speeds (usually without helmets on!).  I doubt very much they would take much notice of me using hand signals to try and get them to slow down or stop.  The chances of a very nasty accident are high, and we don't use that particular bridleway any more.  It's a shame, but it's not worth the risk.


----------



## honetpot (9 May 2016)

lazybee said:



			I don't know what the law is, but my own view is live and let live. Where I live we get lots of motorbikes and quads on the tracks usually on a Sundays. They are only out enjoying their leisure time the same as I am. I have never had an incident or near miss and find they all slow down or stop. Some even stop their engines. On some of the Endurance rides in Thetford forest we would have a motorbike trail riding club go out and mark the routes for us. Best to all get along. it's becoming harder and harder to find riding places for both groups.However I would have a problem with full blown motocross machines, same as I would with race horses being thrashed down the lanes.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Around me some of the older teenagers use their bikes on the paths, they are always polite, most turn off their engines and I have never had a problem even when I was hacking with two young children. I think we have to be polite and a bit tolerant or it becomes a them and us situation.
 I actually have more problems with cyclists who are not aware that coming up behind and whizzing past with no noise can be very frightening for a horse.


----------



## Cocorules (9 May 2016)

There are good and bad eggs and obviously being chased or harassed by motorbikes is unacceptable behaviour and to be hit by one is terrible (though I&#8217;m not sure how that happens as you can hear miles away[/QUOTE]

The time I was hit on a bridlepath I was close to a main road and only heard the motorbike at the last minute probably due to the road noise nearby. I still got onto the verge or as much as I could due to the trees and nettles but the motorcyclist could not hear or see me and he rounded a bend to come face to face with me on my pony and my sister just behind on hers. He hit the brakes but slid into me.  I was stationery and he was not going fast when he hit me.  He had enough room to miss me but panicked a bit and got it wrong.

I had then and have now very traffic proof ponies but I still have that feeling of vulnerability on the road and enjoy riding far more off road.  Not everyone is fortunate to have horses that from the moment you first take them on the roads are good in all traffic 100% of the time and they all have to learn to a degree on the roads.


----------



## TheSylv007 (9 May 2016)

They're definitely not allowed on bridleways. Round me they're a pain in the backside as they tear up the surface in winter.


----------



## Pebble101 (9 May 2016)

Merlod said:



			All my horses will mix, even some I have had to retrain. If a horse bolts from a motorbike I wouldn't class that horse as well trained enough to be out in public.
		
Click to expand...

But you can't always train for the unexpected.  And there are some things that horses will never tolerate for some reason - motorbikes and tractors for my lad.  We had one who had a complete fear of paper bags whereas my motorbike hating horse doesn't seem to mind if things blow under his feet.

It's very easy to say about retraining, there are some things that a horse for some reason will not tolerate. My friends horse would stand up to all traffic normally but he was frightened by the bike coming up fast behind him and not stopping when it was obvious he had a problem.  I take my horse to places where he won't have to face too much traffic.  I do not expect or want bikes on bridleways.  Then tend to be noisy and the fact they cover their number plates suggest they don't want to be identified for a reason.

More to the point some of our bridleways are only wide enough for a horse, it's not like meeting something on a road.


----------



## criso (9 May 2016)

mon said:



			A B.O.A.T near me no motorised vehicles allowed on it in winter but regularl see them and some are rude but do authorities do anthing? no what if the caused an accident as horse spooked? if you could identify them as tecnically breaking law and trashing ground conditions
		
Click to expand...

If it's a BOAT then that stands for Byway open to all traffic and motorbikes and cars are allowed to use it.

The type of route will determine things like the surface, how wide it is and level of access with gates, stiles etc.   There is a bridlepath near us where trail bikes have been using some slopes to do their thing and it is completely trashed.  Luckily you can go round the bit that's been ruined otherwise, it wouldn't be usable.  Another area I was in put in little horse hops/stiles to make it more difficult for motorbikes and impossible for cars.


There is a argument that some routes could allow greater access - including changing footpaths to bridlepaths but that's not an easy process.

I think the problem is that the rules as they stand talk about motorised vehicles so there is nothing to differentiate between a car or a motorbike so you have BOATs where all motorised vehicles are allowed or Bridleways/restricted byways where none are.

I don't mind meeting motorbikes as I find them very helpful in many cases more than other users but I wouldn't want a path being changed to a BOAT and cars using it.


----------



## ester (9 May 2016)

I assume mon meant it has a TPO on it during winter?

You'd think that most bikers if on a bridleway (or BOAT) would be looking out for other users, particularly on a bridleway. Though I did correct someone recently that no, don't assume if it is dark I won't be there . 

I don't think they should be on bridleways tbh, most have enough surface issues as it is, and I like a bit of peace!


----------



## Luci07 (9 May 2016)

It all comes down to a much greater problem which I have been chewing over for a while. People are being really encouraged to get outside and enjoy the countryside and the increase in all kinds of traffic is huge. The problem is that the money to keep the paths/byways/bridleways etc in some sort of good order is simply not there. The countryside is not a free resource but not many councils are willing to shoulder the burden. I was incredibly surprised when I moved yards to find that local bridlepaths were kept in some sort of order because that never happened where I was previously (Surrey beauty spot, part of the Olympic cycle ride)

If anyone has the answer I would love to hear it. I have no desire to restrict anyone's access but the reason most riders are quite protective of their bridleways is that...we just don't have many of them and having them cut up by illegal traffic is hugely galling. We can't even canter on some of our bridleways in the winter because we will dig it up too much.  However, if I enjoyed off road rally biking..would I not have the same right to enjoy the countryside? and if I ended up on bridlepaths, would that perhaps be because there isn't much access? I am not a bike rider, (except in the gym) but am trying to see it from both sides.


----------



## ester (9 May 2016)

The advantage that the bikers have is that they are able to travel much further in a day to find tracks that they can legally ride on as they have more than 1 horse power


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (9 May 2016)

Luci07 said:



			It all comes down to a much greater problem which I have been chewing over for a while. People are being really encouraged to get outside and enjoy the countryside and the increase in all kinds of traffic is huge. The problem is that the money to keep the paths/byways/bridleways etc in some sort of good order is simply not there. The countryside is not a free resource but not many councils are willing to shoulder the burden. I was incredibly surprised when I moved yards to find that local bridlepaths were kept in some sort of order because that never happened where I was previously (Surrey beauty spot, part of the Olympic cycle ride)

If anyone has the answer I would love to hear it. I have no desire to restrict anyone's access but the reason most riders are quite protective of their bridleways is that...we just don't have many of them and having them cut up by illegal traffic is hugely galling. We can't even canter on some of our bridleways in the winter because we will dig it up too much.  However, if I enjoyed off road rally biking..would I not have the same right to enjoy the countryside? and if I ended up on bridlepaths, would that perhaps be because there isn't much access? I am not a bike rider, (except in the gym) but am trying to see it from both sides.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have any answers.  I don't even think keeping the paths in "good order" is the answer.  "Good order" to most councils means "hard".  I don't want hard tracks that are worse on unshod hoofs than tarmac.  I want dirt/grass tracks that I can canter on.  That's one of the reasons for going offroad.


----------



## OWLIE185 (9 May 2016)

Motorbikes are not allowed on a Restricted Byway, Bridleway or a Public Footpath.
Motorbikes are allowed on a Byway but must have road tax, insurance and have a provisional or current driving licence.  They must comply with the Highway code and any local authority restrictions.
Anyone driving a motorised vehicle along a public right of way must have the land owners permission and bee fully insured but must not damage the public right of way and take great care not to endanger anyone who is using it.
A motorcyclist using a bridleway or restricted byway who is insured will not have insurance cover to ride along a bridleway or restricted byway as their activity is illegal and this is where the problem is .


----------



## ester (9 May 2016)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			I don't have any answers.  I don't even think keeping the paths in "good order" is the answer.  "Good order" to most councils means "hard".  I don't want hard tracks that are worse on unshod hoofs than tarmac.  I want dirt/grass tracks that I can canter on.  That's one of the reasons for going offroad.
		
Click to expand...

and improvements often mean for multi user access- so bikes and pushchairs!


----------



## Luci07 (9 May 2016)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			I don't have any answers.  I don't even think keeping the paths in "good order" is the answer.  "Good order" to most councils means "hard".  I don't want hard tracks that are worse on unshod hoofs than tarmac.  I want dirt/grass tracks that I can canter on.  That's one of the reasons for going offroad.
		
Click to expand...

Our bridleways do not have tarmac on them. We are on heavy clay and there is some sort of surface put down on most of local bridlepaths which mean we can still access them in the middle of winter, cantering has to be saved till the summer but thats life. Previously, despite having access to fantastic hacking, the tracks were so badly churned or run down that there was literally only 1 canter track left. The tracks had become very flinty and all the natural cover has been lost.


----------



## ester (9 May 2016)

Luci if they are surfaced for winter how do you canter in summer? Just curious!


----------



## majors (9 May 2016)

honetpot said:



			I agree with this. Around me some of the older teenagers use their bikes on the paths, they are always polite, most turn off their engines and I have never had a problem even when I was hacking with two young children. I think we have to be polite and a bit tolerant or it becomes a them and us situation.
 I actually have more problems with cyclists who are not aware that coming up behind and whizzing past with no noise can be very frightening for a horse.
		
Click to expand...

This, I find the motorbikes ok , but many cylclists too fast and to close and very rude


----------

